# RTA or RDA advice



## Bear_Vapes (22/2/17)

So I'm tired of using stock coils and want to build my own. I was thinking of trying out a basic RDA such as velocity v2, tsunami, troll v2 or sapor. Or should I just buy an RTA such as the serpent mini.

My preferences are:
-Good flavor (desserts just don't taste good to me, hoping this new tank will change that)
-Airflow, I do like a lot of it a bit more than the baby beast will be perfect
-Easy building, although I am hands on.
-Minimal leaking
Budget - R500

Some good suggestions will be helpful.


----------



## Huffapuff (22/2/17)

An RDA is easier to build on and wick as most RTAs require some trick or other to prevent them from leaking etc. 

As to which one to get, there are many options depending on what your thing is - flavour, clouds, size, aesthetics, budget...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## thaabit (23/2/17)

Bear_Vapes said:


> So I'm tired of using stock coils and want to build my own. I was thinking of trying out a basic RDA such as velocity v2, tsunami, troll v2 or sapor. Or should I just buy an RTA such as the serpent mini.
> 
> My preferences are:
> -Good flavor (desserts just don't taste good to me, hoping this new tank will change that)
> ...


Mmmm..... I would reckon the Troll V2 in 22mm would probably make the grade. It has a Velocity styled build deck and giant juice wells. I use the 25mm Troll V2 and I've tried the 22mm and to me I get slightly better flavour out the 22mm.
Those slanted style airflow is great and it chucks clouds for days.
So to some it up
- Good flavour (even better on the 22mm)
- Great airflow options
- Really easy to build on a Velocity deck
- Zero leaking on this RDA as it has side airflow and no bottom airflow.
- Prices are all under R500

I'm happy with my 25mm and it's part of my daily rotation. (I use a Troll RTA while driving and the Troll RDA 25mm at work) 

Best of luck man

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gdigitel (23/2/17)

As I understand, you have a Baby Beast. I would therefor suggest getting the RBA deck for the Baby Beast to try your hand at making coils. The RBA does give better airflow than the stock coils and is quite forgiving with coil builds and wicking. Flavour and clouds production is also impressive. I have found that the baby beast with RBA does shine with desserts.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gersh (23/2/17)

OBS engine:
-good flavour 
-good airflow
-zero leaking for me so far, I leave it on its side in the car while driving 
-exactly within your budget 
-no constant dripping required 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Caveman (23/2/17)

It very much depends on your preference and what you want. The convenience of an RTA is that you can get really good flavor and clouds, with the added bonus of a reservoir. With an RDA, you get amazing flavor and can fine tune your experience, but you have to constantly drip.

If you are all flavor, go RDA, if you want flavor and convenience (with a slight sacrifice in flavor) go RTA. My advise would be to get an RDA and an RTA .

if @gdigitel is correct, get yourself an RDA and the RBA deck for the Baby Beast. The RBA deck is really easy to build on, in fact, I am using it right now.

The OBS Engine is my main RTA I use ever day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## thaabit (23/2/17)

Caveman said:


> It very much depends on your preference and what you want. The convenience of an RTA is that you can get really good flavor and clouds, with the added bonus of a reservoir. With an RDA, you get amazing flavor and can fine tune your experience, but you have to constantly drip.
> 
> If you are all flavor, go RDA, if you want flavor and convenience (with a slight sacrifice in flavor) go RTA. My advise would be to get an RDA and an RTA .
> 
> ...


Yip. When I need doubt get both lol


----------



## Amir (23/2/17)

or mage... was my first rta and was pretty damn easy to wick and build.... nailed it on my first try actually and loved it to bits... literally to bits.... it fell and broke and died but, i still have bits and pieces of her laying around.

i have a sudden wave of nostalgia for a new one...


----------



## spiv (23/2/17)

I'll second the OBS Engine. It's near foolproof and has really great flavour. It also holds a lot more juice than you'd think.

I also foresee an OBS Engine Nano in my future.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## KZOR (23/2/17)

Just made a video of the new Wotofo Troll RTA. Click the name to see the video.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thaabit (23/2/17)

KZOR said:


> Just made a video of the new Wotofo Troll RTA. Click the name to see the video.


I must admit I'm a major advocate of the Troll RTA, personally I feel it trumps the Mage on flavour, ease of building and juice capacity.


----------



## Bear_Vapes (23/2/17)

Thanks for the suggestions. I'm ordering the baby beast RBA. As for RDA I''l wait a bit. Can anyone compare the serpent mini to obs engine?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## mavric69 (23/2/17)

Bear_Vapes said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I'm ordering the baby beast RBA. As for RDA I''l wait a bit. Can anyone compare the serpent mini to obs engine?



Meh... my general rule of big toe is... kinda stay away from everything that EVERYONE says is shit... cus more often than not, it is, in fact, SHIT... but the flip side to that is, everything else that isnt shit, is basically subjective and over hyped.. meaning, its ur preference. best thing to do, watch some reviews on Youtube from either mikevapes, riptrippers or suckmymod... i usually spend time watching mike and suckmymod...


----------

